# Wifi Sucks After 893 Update



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

I know there are lots of people struggling with 3g/4g data loss on the Bionic, both with and without the 893 radio/kernel update. I've got my share of that, but what's really driving me nuts is that my wifi now sucks. Speedtest confirms that I'm consistently getting about 10mbps at home, but browsing is slow and erratic. This is the case with multiple browsers, and rooted stock, Th3ory, and Liberty roms.

Am I alone in having this problem? Anyone know a solution? I understand that there's currently no way to revert to the old radio.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Not sure its the radio as my widow on .893 is blazingly fast. One thing I have found, at least on my phone, is that Power Boost has a negative impact on connectivity, both widow & 3G.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

